# Overeem sig



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Simple Overeem sig.
Was kinda bored so i decided to make this.

Respect for The Reem!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks good.

I'm a fan of "more is less" type sigs, so to me it feels like there's way too many renders/pics in that small space.

It turned out well, though.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

I like how you made the background black and white except for Overeems glovesd and shorts, that was pretty cool. I'd suggest doing the same to the pic on the right


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to try and give you some advice on what I would do. Its hard to explain so I will try.










#1 Rather than brush into the background of the center pic what I would do is take advantage of the fact that the Overeem pic on the left makes a natural border. I would trim everything on the right of Overeem from the left pic and use the background from the center pic to fill the void that I have circled. If needed the clone stamp tool sometimes works to extend certain backgrounds like the white of the mat. May take some practice to make it work but it will be worth it. 

#2 Same thing here Overeem and his opponent make a natural border use it as a cut off point. 

If you don't understand what I mean email me and you can Email me the PSD file and I will do it to show you what I mean.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's pretty solid. The orange popping out in the middle is good and you have the text right by it too. And I agree with Toxic about the left pic, try using the pen tool for it because I think it would look better being a solid cut than a fading into another photo. As for the middle photo I think the fade to the right looks fine. Also I want to add that the border looks nice, I like the crossing in the corners.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I want to try and give you some advice on what I would do. Its hard to explain so I will try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the appreciations and critics Toxic.
And all you other guys - thanks
Like i've mentioned before, it helps alot.
Makes me things better in many cases.
I've tried to take your advices and you were right.
It does look better especially at #1.
#2, well on the original sig i've erased the right side of that layer wich was the cage. This time i left it in the pic and it does act like a natural border. It's just that the cage it's too darkened. But i like it.
Annyway here's the result: 
PS: @ M.C. - i also think that many times "less is more", but in this sig i wanted "to tell a story" to put it this way...The message would be: start fight, dominate/destroy, victory


----------

